# CD/DVD Burner not working properly



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

I am running Windows Vista Home Basic, and my CD/DVD burner has stopped burning DVDs but still works when burning regular CDs. I have a LightScribe burner (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device). All of its software is up to date. I was thinking that if I uninstalled the driver then restarted my computer, that might fix it, but I am not sure. HELP!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

Delete the Upper/Lower Filters

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Bill.
I did what it said and it didn't work.
Any other ideas?

Also, I have AnyDVD, CloneDVD, and CloneCD if those programs would affect it...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You could try to uninstall the driver and reinstall it (Just reboot seeing Vista has the drivers).

Have you tried a different brand of Media?
Have you uinstalled and reinstalled the burning programs?
Does this Rom play DVD's?

It is possible the DVD-Rom is bad.

Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

The Rom still plays DVD's. It has worked before and I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the programs...
I am going to uninstall the driver and reboot and I'll tell you how that works out.
___________
It didn't work...tried different media...tried different data burning software...must be bad ROM...crap.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

That is what it appears to be, a bad rom.
The last thing you can do is try to update the fimware.
Is this an HP computer?
If so what is the make and model?
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

laptop?


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

HP Compaq Presario Desktop SR2013WM

Vista SP1
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+ 2.40 GHz
RAM - 512MB
Hard Disk - 320GB
32 bit OS


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

DVD's (movies and games) are no longer working anymore.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is the only firmware I can find that I trust:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...0-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3245050&os=228

But it is for XP.

Do you know what version you have?
Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

uh...no.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=bph06196


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

I talked to my cousin who works on computers all day, and he thinks that there might be a fault with the drive itself or its vista not letting it work properly. atm I am getting XP and seeing if it is vista and I'll check back in with the results.
______
Version 0603


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know what you find.
Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, it is recognizing DVD movies.
Going to try to copy Chronicles of Narnia.
_______
Didn't work


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I can not help you violate copywright laws. This movie, I am sure is protected under a copywright.
Will your DVD burner read and burn other DVD's?
Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Only read, not write.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you have Deleted the upper/lower filters.
Uninstalled and reinstalled the driver.
No errors in the Device Manager.
Uninstalled and reinstalled the burning programs.
Then the chances are it is the Rom itself.
Bill


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

Right now, it is reading as a DVD-RAM drive instead of a DVD/CD-RW drive and is no longer burning CDs.


----------



## Link90L (Dec 28, 2008)

It still reads both DVD and CD though.


----------



## jvande02 (Jun 15, 2008)

my brother in law has same issue, it is commonly found when you switch operating systems, i had it and deleting filters wored for me however that was when i installed xp


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot


----------

